# Closed thread



## magnu (Feb 27, 2011)

My Bf110 thread for the VVS group build has been closed.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/matchbox-1-72-bf110-vvs-group-build-28153.html

If it was something I said or did then I appologise but if it could be opened again so I can post some more progress on it I would be gratefull


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2011)

Thread seems open to me.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2011)

I have checked that. It isn't closed. I posted there without any problem.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 27, 2011)

I just opened it


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2011)

It was definiteley closed earlier. I could not post a reply.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 27, 2011)

Could have somehow happened with the updates.


----------

